# Bad dog park, bad!!!!



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

so, Laszlo has a little shyness towards larger dogs. The first stranger dog i had him meet was a buddies pit mix and he was a bit aggressive and kinda freaked Laszlo out but i've been working on that. So the third trip to the dog park was going great we were in the big dog section.
Big GSD
Big mix of sorts
Big boxer
small mix 
medium mix

All getting along great they flipped him on his belly and he was all submissive they let him up they all ran and played i couldn't have been prouder but then a 100lb pit showed up and was ruff housing and i got nervous but he and Laszlo were even playing, Laszlo would run and the pit would follow all good was even happier since it was similar to the first dog experience.
then this stupid woman and her ugly pit mix of sorts showed up, i watched and her dog came right in and grabbed the boxer by the face and humped her face!! i should have just left right here, but he dogs will be dogs....so it got ahold of Lasz and he got flipped and the dog had the other dogs all worked up and the 100lb pit and this dog started to get real ruff but i just let it go then it got a bit serious laszlo got bit a few times and nobody did anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i got bit i think my sunglasses went flying I STOPPED THIS REAL FAST AT THIS POINT. I looked down and saw blood on my so i searched him and his ear is bleeding. i almost punched this lady right in the face after she stared at me blankly? i said you got something to say? anything sorry anything? she was like a homeless lady i swear she just stared at me.. i said you speak sign? spainish? english? or just stupid? she says nothing! i say it again she says i don't speak to stupid people, as i grabbed my dog i said some choice words and left as the 100lb pit tried to eat a bulldog!
now i'm at a crossroads, go back and show him it's not always bad or just stay away cuz i'm going to get into a fight there. i will just about kill somebody to protect my boy and i think it may have been a bit much as nobody had much to say... i tend to freak out a bit and i'm loud..but still this dog is the reason that all dogs shouldn't be allowed at a public park. She's lucky i like dogs and didn't actually kill this think cuz about 4 more seconds and she'd have been carrying that ugly **** out of there.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

One of many reasons I don't go to dog parks. Doggie day care may be a better option for Laz.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

No daycare. He's being crate trained during the day we may get a dog walker at 11ish if we can manage some extra money.

it was soo nice there until this lady showed up..there was something wrong with her no doubt. i'd like to see if that dog would bite my dog again if they met...i think he'll remember me and my dog.

it was a sunday so i'll just go at like 4 after work during the week and see what type of crowd it brings.

He was doing so good and having such a good time i don't want him to have the only memory to be a bad one! 

he'll do better when he gets a bit bigger and sure of himself i'm sure. he was doing 120% better than our other trip to the park/beach.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

For some dogs, dog park is the only energy outlet... Scarry!  I'm glad your little guy is all good now.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your pup depends on you to protect them. You can't let it go when older, larger dog are running with him. He needs to be removed immediately from the situation at any hint of trouble. It doesn't matter who is right or wrong at that moment, your only concern is keeping your pup safe.
Find some friends with well behaved dogs that like puppies to let him play with. The dog park is a crap shoot. Might be great one day and unsafe the next.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

crap shoot it is......i hope i didn't ruin his outlook on other dogs.
he was having the time of his life running and playing. I most certainly was protecting him, the second that it was "too" much i got in there...a little help from some of the owners would have helped, i'm big but i'm only one person!!!! :-\


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't worry about him bouncing back. Dogs are good at that. If you worry they worry and don't bounce back. I am glad we don't have dog parks in the UK. If Mac meets another dog it is when we are out in the woods or in a field. So if the dog is a pain he just out runs them or comes back to me and I sort the dog out. You tend to meet better natured dogs in the field. Dogs that also like to run and use running to get out their burst of energy; running instead of rough housing.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Aimless1 said:


> One of many reasons I don't go to dog parks.


Ditto. As I have said before, find an off-leash meetup in your area for much better experiences for little Lazslo. Most other people who take their dogs to "dog parks" are lazy and can't be bothered to teach their dog manners or a decent recall.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't know of any areas like that around me..how do you find them out? i'm in brandon florida? thanks

i want him to at least go back and know it's all right. i mean i really should have known and just left, i had that feeling. I'm semi glad it wasnt' the 100lb pit biting i would have had to really do something to move him back a bit....as it was i just shoved him with one hand away from the mess......lucky i didn't start kicking dogs since nobody wanted to help me....i mean i'd hate to do it but i'd def do WHATEVER it took to get him out of that situation and Dogs DON'T scare me one bit, don't care how big they are. I'm sure they can feel that energy too.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

In the UK we have lots of places like I mentioned and I guess it is a result of not having dog parks. I hope others on the forum will be able to recommend places that you can go to in your area. RubyRoo is in florida I think so you could send her a message. Also google google and google, it might take some time but you will find places. Also everytime I meet other people that have dogs when I am out whether with Mac or not I try to ask them where their fav spots are for off lead time.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I go to dog parks. You have to pick and choose when and where you go. Jasper had a couple of not so great experiences at the park when he was young, but bounced back quickly--they're more resilient than you think.

Here are the tricks I've learned about dog parks:

If you have a private one that you have to pay for, try that one. Usually it's filled with more responsible people than jerks, since it requires a little money.

Make sure you have the number of the park police/animal control/whoever is in charge of the dog park. Do not be afraid to call them if you see a dog that is being scary aggressive.

*Do not go right after work.* The same holds true for any of the times during the day on weekends. The dog park is filled with too many people and too many dogs. The weekday people are tired from work, and typically aren't paying attention to their dogs. The weekend people are (here's a sweeping generalization), horrid. Sometimes it's the only time they bring their dog to the park. They're more interested in socializing with other people than paying attention to their dog. They often do not understand dog body language, so either overreact when play is rougher than they expect, or don't react at all when it's clear that their dog is either on the attack or about to get attacked.

Don't go in if there are a lot of young, screaming kids. Not only do they rile the dogs up, or scare them, but they frequently can't interpret dog body language either, and possibly make things worse. They'll stick their hands in the middle of dogs that are having a dominance face-off, and than can just totally set things off.

Watch out for total morons, and, as I'm sure you will, call them out on their bs. There is a bully of a Portuguese water dog at our park. His owner always says, "Oh, it's ok, he's a therapy dog!" Yeah, he's a therapy dog with humans. That doesn't mean he's not unnecessarily awful to other dogs.

My general rule-of-thumb is to not go in if there are more than about 10 people at the smaller dog park, are more people/dogs that I don't know than I do. I don't worry so much about the other one, as it's about 50 acres of just field, so it's mainly just a lot of running around and not roughhousing.

Go at the same time every day. Pick a time when there is usually a lull in the crowd. We go around 8ish. Not only are there fewer dogs, you usually see the same dogs and people there. You and Lazslo will both start developing friends that way. 

If you must get dogs apart, the safest way to do so is grab both back legs of the dog who is on top. Pull them up in the air and drag it back. This gives the other dog a chance to run away, while giving you the most protection from being bit yourself.

See if there is a Vizsla club in any of the cities near you. They may have a meet-up regularly scheduled. Of course, their off-leash meet up might be at a dog park. Hah!

If there happen to be any big county parks/recreation areas in your general neck of the woods, you might be able to sneak him in. There's one by my parents' house--technically dogs aren't allowed off-leash in there, but the DNR never polices it. Just don't go during hunting or trapping season if it's available and people use it for that.

Dog parks may be the only outlet your dog has, especially when they're too young to take running or biking. They can be awful, but they can also be a godsend. You have to learn to be picky and choosy about how you go about using them. I'm sorry you guys had such a terrible experience!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh Looney - I am so sorry to hear this about the dog park experience. We only go to certain dog parks that we feel safe but this really can happen anywhere.

There are a few decent ones up my way in Palm Harbor and Clearwater. We even ran into Ruby's half brothers there. There are good people that care about their dogs.

Also, we have a nice big backyard and can get the pups together at our house. We are going to be busy the next 2 weekends but after that lets plan something.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

RubyRoo said:


> Oh Looney - I am so sorry to hear this about the dog park experience. We only go to certain dog parks that we feel safe but this really can happen anywhere.
> 
> There are a few decent ones up my way in Palm Harbor and Clearwater. We even ran into Ruby's half brothers there. There are good people that care about their dogs.
> 
> Also, we have a nice big backyard and can get the pups together at our house. We are going to be busy the next 2 weekends but after that lets plan something.


that would be great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we met Malcom at our dog park for our first V on V play date....he was a bit more than Laszlo wanted to deal with. My guy is super friendly but it seems that he gets a little timid when big dogs molest him, or more than 6 big dogs molest him at the same time. He'll get the hang of it i'm sure sooner or later....lol!!!! He would rather meet the owner than the dog i've noticed. A new dog comes and my pup goes to the owner and the other dogs go after the dog. that's my boy.

let me know i have my weekends pretty much open. thanks!!!!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

My opinion is the same as most. Dog parks r great if u find the right one or right group there. But they can also be horrible. Dozer was pinned and attacked, actually stalked then attacked, once. The heeled mix actually shooed him away from me so he could chase and attack doz. the other owner did nothing. A third person at the park actually broke it up bec she was closest. And then while I checked Dozer over the heeler owner was told by another "u better that dog out of here". Owners response was " come on, you've lost your privileges for today". TODAY?!?! Dozer was nicked in several places with blood and had a limp for two days. I reported that dog/owner immediately. Haven't seen them since.

That said. I now know when the good group is there. Early morning on weekends, when it's NOT an exceptionally nice day and NOT right after work. Basically I conclude that the responsible owners go at times that arent best for them in order to get their dog what it wants and needs. 

I wouldn't give up on the park. But Don't Feel obligated to stay just be things r going good. Leave before they get a chance to turn bad


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Looney said:


> RubyRoo said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Looney - I am so sorry to hear this about the dog park experience. We only go to certain dog parks that we feel safe but this really can happen anywhere.
> ...


Ruby would be perfect to play with Laszlo. She is very good with timid dogs. At doggie daycare, she is their go to dog when they want to introduce new dogs because she is so sweet. I need to get Malcolm over as well.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I can't wait RUBYROO!!!

I need to say this prior to be looked down upon. I love all animals more than i like most people...but a bad seed is a bad seed.

I was overwhelmed that 5 dogs all being at least 3 times his size just watched me get in the middle of THEIR dogs to break this up like it was fun....my dog was crying....i may or may not have handled it the right way but 5 dogs that could rip me apart i choose to get a bit physical with the lady's dog that started this drama. Like i said i'd kill a person to save my pups life and that's that...if that makes me a bad person then so be it.

The gentlemen with the pit bull may or may have noticed it but he got his dog right quick cuz it was getting it next if somebody didn't help...i mean i'd have helped out a stranger in that situation...if they did i may not have had to get ruff with her dog.....i kinda feel bad but then again i don't.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

We are also selective about to which dog park we go to at each times. I completely agree about not going right after work.

The best thing is if you can get some good playdates and just pick times throughout the week. I notice that Oso goes a little bonkers when he sees dogs while we are walking or hiking if he doesn't have socialization with other dogs regularly throughout the week. If we keep up with the dog park or play dates, he walks politely by other dogs if I ask him. 

For the most part, dogs are resilient. The best thing we can do is try to stay calm, so we don't get them even more excited.I am sorry for your experience! I went this morning with Oso 7:30-9:00, about half the people left when a certain person came with his dogs. His dogs are aggressive, so we leave when we see him coming. Unfortunately, you can't always throw someone out.


----------



## Racer (Apr 23, 2012)

I take Racer to the dog park. But as people have said, there are better times to go. I find the earlier in the morn the better. Or if going during the day, then around 2. 

I was talking to someone at the dog park when I first started going and she said that she felt that people that go to the park earlier in the morn to seem to be the "more serious" dog owners. I'm not sure how true it is, but I'd say in general I've found it to be true.

Try staking out the dog parks to see which hours seem better for owner quality.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

i wish i had the life that some of you all have....
i'm only 34 and i'll be working 7-3ish for a long long time to come so the typical answers like this are nice but kinda of a dream world.

i have limited time to get all the training the bonding the this and the that.....

i wish i could go do these things or not work all day since i hate it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but i can't....

i get up at 5 with Laszlo, feed him his chicken thighs,livers,egg and what have you....hang out let that digest and about 5:30ish we go for our 1.5mile walk around the hood' then back to the house. i leave at 6:30am and my wife has been staying home until 7-7:30ish to get him to poo so he wont' go in the crate.
I get home no earlier than 3:30 everyday and go to bed around 9:30 - 10:00.
i have things that need down around the house, i need to workout i need to run i need to do a bunch of things....i wish my schedule was a bit more flexible but we are making it work and he's happier than any dog i run across. What i can't do with time i make up with love with my buddy!!! he gets plenty of that!!!!!!!!
we will be going to the park i will watch him closely and tell ppl that i'd like them to control their dogs. If they choose to let their dog hurt my baby i'll be angry....they don't like the angry me! lol!! *(hulk reference)*


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as you Looney. We are a busy household and I'm up taking care of dogs' needs by 4:30AM every day. We do go to the dog park and have had some bad experiences, but we've also had great experiences. It's the only offleash place our dogs can go to get most of the exercise they deserve. You're doing the best you can and your pup knows it. Just keep up the good work.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This training school is close to you. They offer from puppy classes to agility. Take a puppy class and while your there get some info on places to take your pup off lead.

http://www.salingsobedience.com/services.htm


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Looney you are doing a great job - remember any time out of the crate at home can be used for sometime of training -and you can still watch TV not just as well - If your pup is like mine - every step I take he is right there - so if I am going to the kitchen I put him on heel and walk to the front door first - put him on sit stay in the kitchen - call him back to the couch so we can get are cuddle time in - point is you can get a lot of exercise and training at home - and it's good for both of you! just make it fun - just like our children things learned at home transfer to the field


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks that's all good advice.
I do train him all day here and there....come, stay, leave it mostly. I think those are the most important for what we need.
I'll keep trying the park and just pay more attention, i'm usually over the top protective anyway since i have the outlook that the world is a bad bad place and nobody can be trusted. i tried to leave that attitude in the car when i went..i'll just take it with me next time.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

I finally went into the dog park yesterday, actually a pretty good experience, about 25 dogs in total but all social and no aggressive dogs or owners.. It's actually quite funny when you enter the dog park all the dogs come running up to the gate and actually wait for you to enter and then start greeting your dog. He was obviously very shy and stuck close to me for the most part, but eventually started socializing somewhat, I actually do think it is productive to go and socialize your dog when the circumstances are right. Axel obviously needs to hang out with more dogs, cause he was very shy and all the dogs were playing together and hanging out. On a side note, there was a dog walker girl with 12 dogs and she seemed to know what she was doing, I said to her how do you remember what dogs are yours when you take them home? Incredible... I can barely handle one dog and she has 12!!! Anyway's the dog park was a good experience and I'm glad I went with my friend and his dog and Axel.


----------

